# Sneezing and Reverse Sneezing when up and about for last 3-4 days



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi there, I have an approx 1.5 year old male V who has been sneezing and reverse sneezing (had to search that one up) all day/night for the last 3-4 days. He does it all day/night long as long as he's not laying down.* If he is laying down, it doesn't occur. * He is completely fine otherwise and is eating/drinking/playing as he normally does. Doesn't have any discharge on on his nose or in his eyes. He only has a good amount of drool after a stronger episode of reverse sneezing. 

Anyone have any suggestions before I bring him into the vet and have to dish out $300 in doing so? I spoke to my vet and he stated that I should monitor him for the next few days then come see him!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I always think of sneezing and reverse sneezing as normal, but the amount your dog is doing sounds excessive. My first thought is allergies, or something foreign in the nasal passage. I guess I might try giving him something for allergies. If that didn't fix it, I would go with a trip to the vet.


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> I always think of sneezing and reverse sneezing as normal, but the amount your dog is doing sounds excessive. My first thought is allergies, or something foreign in the nasal passage. I guess I might try giving him something for allergies. If that didn't fix it, I would go with a trip to the vet.


I was told children's Benadryl would cure up any allergy issues, is this the case? He did have a possible yeast infection 2 months ago which was cleared up with some Otomax ear drops but myself and the vet are unsure as to whether it was due to allergies or not.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With Benadryl its 1 mg per pound of the dogs weight, but I never use over 50 mg, even if my dogs weighs 60 lbs. If your dog is over 25 lbs you can use the adult version, but it is only in 25 mg pills. I don't buy the off brand of it either.

If you have never used it, I'm sure your vet wouldn't mind confirming correct dose over the phone.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Where do you live that he could be having allergies? It's autumn here, so all the natural stuff: Pollen, molds, grass, etc. have passed. Unless he's been exposed to something new at home, maybe a new detergent or shampoo?...I'd think it unlikely it's an allergy. Sneezing would suggest something inhaled, think what that could be. 

Sneezing "All day" is excessive, something is going on. The reverse sneezing, that snorting sound they make is their attempt at clearing their nasal passages. There could be something that's gotten in there, they sniff around a lot and it doesn't take much for some minute foreign body to lodge itself in there and irritate them. The solution here is to get a disposal syringe..just the plastic plunger part, not the needle...and fill it with warm water and squirt a bit thru each nostril a couple times a day. Needless to say, your V will not enjoy it, but if there's something in there, it should dislodge it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you checked his ears to see if they are red, or warm to the touch. A lot of allergies show signs in the ears. Do you have fox tails, or awns in your area?
Also have you used any room deodorizers, some dogs don't deal well with them. 
If it were my dog, he would probably just be at the vets.
My vet and I are on a first name basis.


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gingerling said:


> Where do you live that he could be having allergies? It's autumn here, so all the natural stuff: Pollen, molds, grass, etc. have passed. Unless he's been exposed to something new at home, maybe a new detergent or shampoo?...I'd think it unlikely it's an allergy. Sneezing would suggest something inhaled, think what that could be.
> 
> Sneezing "All day" is excessive, something is going on. The reverse sneezing, that snorting sound they make is their attempt at clearing their nasal passages. There could be something that's gotten in there, they sniff around a lot and it doesn't take much for some minute foreign body to lodge itself in there and irritate them. The solution here is to get a disposal syringe..just the plastic plunger part, not the needle...and fill it with warm water and squirt a bit thru each nostril a couple times a day. Needless to say, your V will not enjoy it, but if there's something in there, it should dislodge it.


I will try the syringe technique if it doesn't let up soon! Thank you!


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Have you checked his ears to see if they are red, or warm to the touch. A lot of allergies show signs in the ears. Do you have fox tails, or awns in your area?
> Also have you used any room deodorizers, some dogs don't deal well with them.
> If it were my dog, he would probably just be at the vets.
> My vet and I are on a first name basis.


His ears are cold and entirely clean (for now anyways lol).


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

UPDATE: 

It seems as if he is only sneezing a little bit here and there. He has not reversed sneezed in 2 days. 

Anyone agree that these sneezing and reverse sneezing episodes were due to allergies?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its hard to say what caused it, if it went away on its own.
I'd say Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Its hard to say what caused it, if it went away on its own.
> *I'd say Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.*


Had to Google that one, but I agree


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi goleafsgo22,

I know it's been a while but I think you're still active on this forum - my V has started sneezing and reverse sneezing a lot in the last few days. Not as much as you described, but he's doing it a few times a day at the moment, even in the middle of the night!

Did this resolve itself?


----------

